# Two tone spoiler fitted on my TTS



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Well I was never happy with my TTS without a spoiler and the factory one wasn't for me (OK I know there are many people who prefer the TTS with the spoiler down - but I'm not one of them...)
Any how thanks to Jason and his project TTS for giving me the inspiration to go down the two tone route as I think it really compliments the TTS. I was going to get an RS spoiler but the OEM one is really nice, it looks much better than I can achieve in these photos...

Total cost was:-

> £210 for spoiler kit from Audi.
> £120 to get parts sprayed.
> Fitting: Free I did it myself, took just over 1 hour including recoding car to tell it it didn't have the electronic one.

And yes the spoiler can be removed and the original one refitted...


----------



## phillywilly (Feb 24, 2011)

looks good 8) think i,d have done it all in red tho.
bloody hell ,you got all that spoiler from audi for just £210 ! ,i paid them £100 for a wire from stereo to ipod !!!
it does look far better than pop up spoiler


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Like it, much better than the pop up, not sure about the 2 colours though. Perhaps if rear valance & front spoiler was trimmed in same colour would look better.
Hoggy.


----------



## k2aho (Jun 6, 2011)

Very nice! :wink:

do u have a part number? by any chance do u know the price of the TT-RS spoiler?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

That looks excellent dino


----------



## Rafael (May 7, 2007)

Very very well done [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Seen it before on a German TT, too  :wink:


----------



## langlord (Mar 21, 2010)

that looks really good.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

I'm not usually fan of the spoiler and am very spoiler down guy but I think that actually looks really good.


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Looks great !


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

Like it !


----------



## Joe Ekins (May 4, 2011)

Like it but still undecided on the two tone colour


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

> Very nice! :wink:
> 
> do u have a part number? by any chance do u know the price of the TT-RS spoiler?


OEM spoiler Part No.: *8J00716459AX*

Audi don't do the RS spoiler kit but you can buy them from the TTshop for £582.47 & then it will need spraying:-

http://www.thettshop.co.uk/exterior.asp?cat=5003&product=620004

.


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

I like the struts being silver but think it would have been better if the base was red. Do like the oem spoiler.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

> Like it but still undecided on the two tone colour


I spent quite a bit of time looking into to it, I saw a red TT with the spoiler finished in red and didn't like it, just seemed too much, but then again we all have different tastes...I did think about only doing the pillars in silver but would have been more tricky and tbh honest I do like it how it is...

I think it probably suites a TTS more so than a standard TT...

Here's the all red one:-


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Think it looks quite smart mate, good job  

Paul


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Job well done  - looks very smart, and that's from someone that prefers the spoilerless look

I'd have done the silver part in platinum grey myself, to match the TTS valance.


----------



## k2aho (Jun 6, 2011)

Dino_Donis said:


> > Very nice! :wink:
> >
> > do u have a part number? by any chance do u know the price of the TT-RS spoiler?
> 
> ...


thanks!!

WoW thats a big price difference.....


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

> Job well done  - looks very smart, and that's from someone that prefers the spoilerless look
> 
> I'd have done the silver part in platinum grey myself, to match the TTS valance.


Thanks, the silver part of the spoiler matches, the oil filler cap, wing mirrors, wheels which are more visible than the rear valance....


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

Looks really good IMHO


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

I cant see any pics


----------



## BoOkus (Mar 20, 2011)

Dino_Donis said:


> Well I was never happy with my TTS without a spoiler and the factory one wasn't for me (OK I know there are many people who prefer the TTS with the spoiler down - but I'm not one of them...)
> Any how thanks to Jason and his project TTS for giving me the inspiration to go down the two tone route as I think it really compliments the TTS. I was going to get an RS spoiler but the OEM one is really nice, it looks much better than I can achieve in these photos...
> 
> Total cost was:-
> ...


I am going to install fix spoiler on my tts soon.
Could you explain how can you tell it that the electric one was one?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

That looks nice, I think all red would have been better or black spoiler "stalks" but that's just me 

Charlie


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

That spoiler looks beautiful 8) 
Good contrast with the silver.

When you order the spoiler does it come in two parts like in your pics or are they two different part numbers?
Do you have to remove the original spoiler mechanism?
Also,Is it easy to re code for the fixed spoiler?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Audi do the RS spoiler it's about £500 all in IIRC As the TT Shop buy it from Audi and then add some when you can just order it from Audi direct


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

> That spoiler looks beautiful 8)
> Good contrast with the silver.
> 
> When you order the spoiler does it come in two parts like in your pics or are they two different part numbers?
> ...


Yes it comes in 2 parts which are part of the kit, also full fitting instructions. You also get a weather seal gasket that has to be glued on after spraying. I deactivated the electric spoiler using Vagcomm. Yes you completely removed the old spoiler.

Take a look at Jason's video below, you get a better idea of what's involved and see what it looks like on his sprint blue TTS






.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

> I am going to install fix spoiler on my tts soon.
> Could you explain how can you tell it that the electric one was one?


I don't quite understand that statement??? Are you asking how you tell it that you no longer have the electric spoiler? If so you use vagcom (VCDS) or pay someone to do it..


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Dino_Donis said:


> > That spoiler looks beautiful 8)
> > Good contrast with the silver.
> >
> > When you order the spoiler does it come in two parts like in your pics or are they two different part numbers?
> ...


Thanks,thats very helpful.
Is it easy to remove the boot trim and the electric motor as a DIY?


----------



## BoOkus (Mar 20, 2011)

Dino_Donis said:


> > I am going to install fix spoiler on my tts soon.
> > Could you explain how can you tell it that the electric one was one?
> 
> 
> I don't quite understand that statement??? Are you asking how you tell it that you no longer have the electric spoiler? If so you use vagcom (VCDS) or pay someone to do it..


Sorry for typo. Yes, you are right. I just want to know how to tell the car that the electric spoiler was gone and replace with fix one. Thank you anyway, now I know that vagcom can do the deactivation.


----------



## TTShocking (Jun 10, 2010)

LOve the colour, and the spoiler, especially doing yourself high 5, I was lookin at the photo s and admiring them is your car lowered, I ve a sprint blue one same yr 09 and your s looks lower....


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

> LOve the colour, and the spoiler, especially doing yourself high 5, I was lookin at the photo s and admiring them is your car lowered, I ve a sprint blue one same yr 09 and your s looks lower....


Thanks, I wasn't planning on getting a red one but so glad i did! I still get comments from people about how good the colour looks...
No I haven't lowered it...


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

> Thanks,thats very helpful.
> Is it easy to remove the boot trim and the electric motor as a DIY?


Its not difficult although you do have to pull quite hard to get the trim away from the clips, the spoiler kits comes with full instructions...
The motor is part of the lower spoiler base and comes away when you remove it, i'll post some more photos up later...


----------



## drnh (Jul 9, 2009)

LOVE IT!! [smiley=dude.gif] but hate you :x everytime i log on here it costs me more money   

Really love the two tone too (try saying that 3 times fast after a few beers) 

Did you use the silicone to seal it? Would prefer to use a removeable version of a seal like a tape if it exisits....just so its not too permanent.

My car is Dolphin grey. What does anyone think of the same spoiler bottom part either matt black or matt grey and top Dolphin grey?

Daz


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Dino_Donis said:


> > Thanks,thats very helpful.
> > Is it easy to remove the boot trim and the electric motor as a DIY?
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Dino,

Look forward to some more pics


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

> LOVE IT!! [smiley=dude.gif] but hate you :x everytime i log on here it costs me more money
> 
> Really love the two tone too (try saying that 3 times fast after a few beers)
> 
> ...


The weather seal is a rubber gasket that you glue to the lower section only (which mates with the tailgate). The instructions do recommend adding glue to the end of the base probably to stop it flapping around, I just used a little silicon sealant as I knew I could remove it fairly easily without damaging anything...

I'll post some more photos up later of the weather seal....

***** Photos now on first page *****


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

A few more photos....


----------



## drnh (Jul 9, 2009)

Great set of pics!!

Will be ordering [email protected] Audi - £300 painted!!

Do you get the circuit adaptor with it to stop the fault codes? Also how did you re-programme it?

Total bargain and looks better that the RS one imo

Thanks for posting

Daz


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

> Great set of pics!!
> 
> Will be ordering [email protected] Audi - £300 painted!!
> 
> ...


That's a good price!!! i take it you are sticking with a single colour?


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

I agree,
Great pics and very helpful.

Just one more question,How does the base mount to the boot lid?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

drnh said:


> everytime i log on here it costs me more money


Your powers are weak, old man. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

> I agree,
> Great pics and very helpful.
> 
> Just one more question,How does the base mount to the boot lid?


It bolts down into the same holes as the original spoiler plus they recommend adding glue to the end bits...


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Dino_Donis said:


> > I agree,
> > Great pics and very helpful.
> >
> > Just one more question,How does the base mount to the boot lid?
> ...


Cool.
So when its all fitted (without the glue)it can be removed if need be?


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

> Cool.
> So when its all fitted (without the glue)it can be removed if need be?


YEP!

.


----------



## drnh (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm really glad you posted this Dino

I'd been looking at the Audi design spolier and didnt reckon it would look that good but it looks ace on your passion wagon!

Got to have one!

Thanks for costing me another 300 quid mate.....no seriously...thanks


----------



## dannyboy_no2 (Jun 23, 2015)

That spoiler looks the mutt's nuts. I just got a quote from Audi to fit the same 8J00716459AX spoiler and after supply, painting, fitting, and VAT, I'm getting a quote for £755! How did others receive a quote for less than half of that?

The part alone is £350 on page 10 here ... https://www.audi.co.uk/content/dam/audi ... -guide.pdf


----------

